# Stupid things that you do once, and once only...



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

As a co-post with the thread about doing stupid things over and over, I kept coming up with things that I am sure you would only do ONCE... at least I would hope so...
For me that was driving into a gas station with my ex-wife, and our 2 bikes on a rack on the roof. This was on the Isle Of Man many years ago, and the place had a very low canopy. After extensive and expensive repairs to the bikes, rack, car roof and awning, I think I got it. I bought a hitch rack...


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Forgetting the helmet at home. I've only done that once. Such a pain in the ass to drive back and get it.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

ONE TIME, and only one time, I spun my wheel with my finger in the brake rotor. 

Lost a finger nail, but could have been much worse.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I was going to say "come here to MTBR" - but that would be more than once.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Bunny hop two telephone poles 3 feet apart at the trail entrance. Don't know what possessed me to think I could make it.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Tried to bunny-hop a curb on my road bike. Rear tire exploded, rim was ok.


----------



## stumpy223 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bought a 10 year old Specialized FS 26er. Guess that was 3 things I'll only do once


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

pointerDixie214 said:


> ONE TIME, and only one time, I spun my wheel with my finger in the brake rotor.
> 
> Lost a finger nail, but could have been much worse.


Did the same thing and I will promise that I will never do that again on purpose


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

pointerDixie214 said:


> ONE TIME, and only one time, I spun my wheel with my finger in the brake rotor.


Now you have nine times left, hehe..


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

I frequently forget to change to the right size tube in my camelbak. Always have the one for the bike I rode yesterday.

Duh, didn't read the heading on a forum and posted in the wrong one. Like this one


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Took my eyes off the trail while riding on a narrow ledge by the water...oops. Went for a swim where I'd seen some nice sized alligators before. Amazing how fast I scrambled up that steep embankment. Won't do that again.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Wiped my a$$ with poison ivy leaves.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> ONE TIME, and only one time, I spun my wheel with my finger in the brake rotor.
> 
> Lost a finger nail, but could have been much worse.


i have also done this, i didnt lose a nail but right after i thought... why the hell did i think that would be a good idea :madman:


mikeridesabike said:


> Wiped my a$$ with poison ivy leaves.


hahaha that sucks! i cant imagine how much that sucked


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Using a teeter-totter as a launch ramp without checking the landing area first. The bike went a little bit sideways off the launch which would've been fine...except for the fact that there was a log ride after the teeter. Let's just say it didn't end well.


----------



## bholman (Jan 28, 2012)

Piss on an electric fence.


----------



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

Let someone I didn't know ride my new bike


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Let the wife drive the car into an underground/low overhang garage in pearl city--yup, with the bike on top. smaaaashhhh, craaaack argh.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Once I told my wife how much I paid for a part for my raleigh...Never again,


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Hucked an 8 foot drop on my 4" XC rig.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rode some pretty nasty technical stuff with clipless pedals. After testing my body's ability to blood clot numerous times that day, I went platform.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

fiveoboy01 said:


> Rode some pretty nasty technical stuff with clipless pedals. After testing my body's ability to blood clot numerous times that day, I went platform.


The first time I rode the Colonnade under I-5 in Seattle I was riding clipless. I was fortunate and didn't bang myself up "too" badly but I too went out and bought flats before the next ride.


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

dirtyjack said:


> Tried to bunny-hop a curb on my road bike. Rear tire exploded, rim was ok.


Yeah, if only I could post that in this thread. Unfortunately, I've made the "forgot I was riding a road bike" mistake more than once. Sometimes I've gotten lucky, other times not so much. Never lost a rim yet, but have had to use the truing stand on occasion.


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

fiveoboy01 said:


> Rode some pretty nasty technical stuff with clipless pedals. After testing my body's ability to blood clot numerous times that day, I went platform.


I would think this would be the opposite, except for needing clipless pedals that are easier to unclip. I just make sure pedals are well lubed and springy. But I suppose it also depends on how nasty the technical stuff is. I'm not all that great, so I hoist the bike a lot.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Recently I was changing out the Stans goop in a non- UST tire with a conversion kit. Once I finally got the tire to seat and all seamed perfect. I noticed the tire was mounted the wrong direction....URGHH:madman:


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ride Clipless.

Or 

Buy a Crankbrothers Product


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

You guys are a lot better at learning than I am. I can't think of anything I've done that was stupid that I didn't have occasion to repeat.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Let the wife drive the car into an underground/low overhang garage in pearl city--yup, with the bike on top. smaaaashhhh, craaaack argh.


Well at least it was your wife doing it not you. I did that once into a low garage. Fortunately it was just high enough to hit the top of the bars and slide the roof rack, made some noise and I stopped and didn't do much damage. But boy I was kicking myself for that one.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Mace350 said:


> Once I told my wife how much I paid for a part for my raleigh...Never again,


If it was a Raleigh that must have been a long time ago. Or you're into vintage.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

El_Duderino said:


> Recently I was changing out the Stans goop in a non- UST tire with a conversion kit. Once I finally got the tire to seat and all seamed perfect. I noticed the tire was mounted the wrong direction....URGHH:madman:


You've only done that once!? Well I catch it before the sealant goes in but it seems like I mount the tire going the wrong way about 1 out of 3 times.

Not as bad as trying to put a fitted sheet on a mattress though. I was thinking a couple of days ago that in all the times I have done that in my life I don't think I have ever gotten it right the first time. You would think the law of averages would let me win some times.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Let "just a little bit" of air out of my fork...


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Turning up to a 30km XC race and realizing I'd left my camelbak at home.Which was 180km's from the race location. In the middle of summer.
Not exactly my finest moment.


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Lean my leg up against my rear disk after bombing down the Kamikaze........


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

loopsb said:


> Lean my leg up against my rear disk after bombing down the Kamikaze........


Did it leave a rotor-shaped scar? 

Coming into a double teeter too fast and being at the end of the second one before it dropped is something I hope to hell I never repeat. 6 foot drop to flat off a moving lip was not fun. I somehow managed to put both wheels on the ground before I crashed, which took the edge off, but the fright was enough to permanently sear it into my brain.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to have Ksyrium Elite wheels (with the bladed spokes) on my road bike. I once was coasting downhill at about 20mph when my speedo quit working. I though, "I'll just reach down there and push the sensor closer to the wheel" 13 stitches later I still have a finger. 

AND

Roof rack into carport while my landlord was watching...


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

By a road bike. Bought in moment of weakness during late winter doldrums. Now I have to sell the dang thing

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

First mtn bike in '94, loaded onto a trunk rack. I forgot to tie the frame to the rack, so as I accelerated down the highway I saw the frame in my rearview mirror start sliding further and further to the back of the mount bar. Those rack engineers earned their money and my respect that day, having the forethought to bend up the ends of the mount bars just a few inches. Who knew?!? Hmm... That detail saved my bike and a highway-related catastrophe. Needless to say, I quickly braked and remedied my error. I felt like an idiot and kept my mouth shut - until now!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow. My thing is relatively harmless in comparison to some of these. Quite a few times, I change into bike clothes and leave my house keys in my regular clothes. I come home from the ride and can't get in the house. I really don't care when it's nice out.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Saying "Let's just take one more run"; never again will these words come out of my mouth when skiing or riding.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

pointerDixie214 said:


> ONE TIME, and only one time, I spun my wheel with my finger in the brake rotor.
> 
> Lost a finger nail, but could have been much worse.


I lost a nail to the rotor, too. Not exactly sure what happened (putting the bike on the roof rack, slid it forward while I must have been using the rotor to stabilize or something), but it cut my nail clean off before I knew what happened.

Now I put the bike in the back of the truck. Much better...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Took both hands off the bars on a rocky descent when a bee flew behind my sunglasses and stung me in the corner of my eye. Then I got catapulted an instant later when the bars crossed up. And this was about 5 minutes into the ride.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

modifier said:


> If it was a Raleigh that must have been a long time ago. Or you're into vintage.


Look:

Raleigh Bicycles Mountain


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

NYrr496 said:


> Wow. My thing is relatively harmless in comparison to some of these. Quite a few times, I change into bike clothes and leave my house keys in my regular clothes. I come home from the ride and can't get in the house. I really don't care when it's nice out.


*Stupid things that you do once, and once only... *


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Dougie said:


> Saying "Let's just take one more run"; never again will these words come out of my mouth when skiing or riding.


Wisdom. No warmup runs; no last runs.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Try to get a leaf/twig out of the front wheel/spokes while riding by sticking my toe in there.....When I was a kid....on pavement....ouch. Endo, broken spokes, bent wheel, and friends laughing at me. Never again!


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Sprayed wd-40 on my new bikes chain a couple days after i bought it. Contaminated the rotors and pads....


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Left my ear phones, MP3 player, and Garmin on my back bumper. Had an alert citizen behind me at a stop light come up and tell me they were there, phew!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> *Stupid things that you do once, and once only... *


Ooops. You're right. Forgot my Camelbak ONCE. No water, tools, pump or patch kit for a 12 mile ride.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

So I had another thing that I forgot to mention. Problem is, I should probably be posting this in the other thread about doing them more than once... I left the zipper undone on my seat pack a few weeks ago, and my Crank Bros 19 way multi tool bounced out somewhere on a long ride, and I wasn't about to go back and check... So, I bought another, and resolved to ALWAYS check the zipper... I was out on Saturday, and when I got home, the same thing had happened!!! F**K! Now I KNOW I had checked the zipper when I left, so it must have worked its way loose on the bumps... I will NEVER let that happen again...


----------



## Smokehaus (Apr 13, 2011)

I forgot my bike shorts once. Never again will my taint allow such abuse.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I replied to "MTBR Word Association Game" thread once and now my inbox gets 100 replies a day!


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

Finding out at the trailhead that I had brought two left gloves.


----------



## Pack_Man (Mar 10, 2012)

Went riding once without any water, proceeded to pass out and slide my right shin against my platform peddle as I went down. Still have the scar...


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

1, Forgot my front wheel. Went back home and got the wheel. Rode 1/4 mile and then tacoed the wheel. Should have stayed home that day.

2. Forgot my bike. Didn't realize it until I was halfway across town.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

no matter how late you are running heading out to a local race with buddies DO NOT let them opt to try and go #1 in a gatorade bottle in your car en route while on an offroad path.


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

let a shirt wrapped around my handle bar fall into the front wheel and do an endo


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shark said:


> Try to get a leaf/twig out of the front wheel/spokes while riding by sticking my toe in there.....When I was a kid....on pavement....ouch. Endo, broken spokes, bent wheel, and friends laughing at me. Never again!


Wearing flip flops, I wanted to see what would happen if I put my foot on the front tire while riding on the side walk. I endo'd and suffered some road rash. I was maybe 7 or 8 at the time.


----------



## cfx (Jul 10, 2009)

bholman said:


> Piss on an electric fence.


Been there .. done that .. :nono:

C..


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

I rented a NEXT beach cruiser from the Holiday Inn and broke the crank off. I wont ever ride NEXT again.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Attempting to push the star nut all the way through the steerer tube -> Screwdrier stuck in fork's steerer tube


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

cdouble said:


> By a road bike. Bought in moment of weakness during late winter doldrums. Now I have to sell the dang thing
> 
> cdouble
> MO7S


Hmm.. interesting that you would list buying a road bike as a mistake you'll only make once, and but use a quote in your sig that's from a former _road bike _racer. 

My stupid thing (that I _hope _I'll never do again) is leaving my Garmin on top my car and driving off. Not only did it fall off the car, but when I realized my mistake (an hour away) and went back to get it, I discovered that I had driven over it.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Coming into a double teeter too fast and being at the end of the second one before it dropped is something I hope to hell I never repeat. 6 foot drop to flat off a moving lip was not fun. I somehow managed to put both wheels on the ground before I crashed, which took the edge off, but the fright was enough to permanently sear it into my brain.


I've had that happen to me a few times on large single teeters. They seem to tip fast enough when I'm walking them but they sometimes don't drop in time when I'm riding them. There's been a few times when I've had to trackstand near the end and pray for the darn thing to drop faster or do a desperation sidehop or wheelie drop to flat when I know I can't keep my balance long enough. After the last time it happened a year ago, I now refuse to ride teeter totters that are more than shoulder high.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

My mom bought me Kranked 2 for Christmas in 1998. January, 1999, went to hospital with dislocated shoulder(ultimately needing surgery after a few more dislocations in subsequent months.) I have never, nor will ever build something without properly fastening the boards down, with something crazy and tried and true like screws or even nails!!!so dumb...haha!!!!

I will never rest my front wheel behind a vehicle again as I load.

I will never let someone else, anyone, work on my bike.

I will never break up a dog fight again at a trailhead, or anywhere for that matter.

I will never go to Moab or Fruita again without the guide books I already bought.

I will never take either of my hands off the bar to give the finger to a friend talking smack at me from the chairlift above. My friend won.

I never, ever, will not follow my heart again. When it speaks, I listen.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

drove 2 hours to a race without my helmet. pretty stupid


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ate a Blackberry GU right after I brushed my teeth.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh...

Camelback o wine on new years

Worst hangover of my life!!!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rockerc said:


> So I had another thing that I forgot to mention. Problem is, I should probably be posting this in the other thread about doing them more than once... I left the zipper undone on my seat pack a few weeks ago, and my Crank Bros 19 way multi tool bounced out somewhere on a long ride, and I wasn't about to go back and check... So, I bought another, and resolved to ALWAYS check the zipper... I was out on Saturday, and when I got home, the same thing had happened!!! F**K! Now I KNOW I had checked the zipper when I left, so it must have worked its way loose on the bumps... I will NEVER let that happen again...


That's the nice thing about riding at night. Any time I ever lost anything on a night ride, I always find it on the way back. Granted, I do an out and back, not a real long ride like you're sayin'.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mtn.skratch said:


> My mom bought me Kranked 2 for Christmas in 1998. January, 1999, went to hospital with dislocated shoulder(ultimately needing surgery after a few more dislocations in subsequent months.) I have never, nor will ever build something without properly fastening the boards down, with something crazy and tried and true like screws or even nails!!!so dumb...haha!!!!
> 
> I will never rest my front wheel behind a vehicle again as I load.
> 
> ...


I LOL'd at the dogfight one. I used to have two Shepherd-Pitbull mix brothers. One day, they were going at it I guess to see which one was going to be the Alpha leader. My father, brother and I tried to break them up before they hurt each other. I was the only one that got hurt.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not mine but my friends....
Him saying.. "i wonder if anyone has every fallen off that cliff while turning that corner"
he then proceeds to take the corner recklessly and falls 20 ft.
He popped up like a daisy but sure as heck coulda nearly died.
Never again for him.

I just watched.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Way back in the day I had a seized front fork. I neglected it terribly. Mid ride it compressed and never came back up. No matter what I tried I couldn't get it to return. So, I cut the ride short and rode back to the car with a bottomed out front fork. It was a Judy XC.

I pulled the lower legs off when I got home (as I knew the cartridge had failed) and flipped the fork over to remove the cir-clip which held the cartridge in place - looking into the lowers as I did so. As soon as I squeezed the cir-clip inward *!!!!!!!!BANG!!!!!* :eekster:

The cartridge exploded (it was under ENORMOUS pressure) and blew smelly-a$$ oil/water/dirt into my face, hair, ear, mouth (luckily I wear glasses) and launched internal parts all over the basement. There was even oil dripping from the ceiling. I dropped everything out of shock as it happened so fast and my wife came down to see what the hell that was. It was like a gun shot.

I got seriously lucky on that one. I could have been injured pretty bad for something so stupid (on my part). I now always point things away from me if there is any potential of a release like that.

Worst of all, I had to repaint the freaking ceiling after a good wash.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

uzyrmind said:


> Let someone I didn't know ride my new bike


Did you ever see your bike again?


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> Look:
> 
> Raleigh Bicycles Mountain


I had no idea. Haven't heard the name for a long time and haven't seen one for many years.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Two things, only one time to learn them*

Forgetting my front wheel at home after putting the bike on a roof rack. I got lucky since the park where we went let me rent a front wheel from their rental bikes.

Driving through a fast food restaurant drive thru forgetting the bikes were on the roof. Fortunately, the bikes were full suspension so the sagged when the roof pushed down on the seats. It was the loud "snapping" sound that the bike made when I cleared the roof that made me realize what had just happened. 

Those were one of several reasons why I switched over to a hitch mounted rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

True stories:

1: I was working at a shop that did classic bike restorations. We just re-did up this nice old Tommasini bike with new paint and components. To make the bike extra-pretty the boss Armor-All'ed the tires for some reason. Then he asked me to test ride it. Being that this was a sprinter's bike (Columbus SLX/SPX tubing) I decided to wind one up in the parking lot. At the end of the lot I went to corner onto the street and have never had a bike come out from under me so quickly. It and I clobbered the dumpster on the corner. Top tube crumpled-Uh oh. Won't ride a bike with Armor-alled tires any more.

2. At the same shop another year a customer asked me to show him how to properly re-mount a cyclocross bike. It was hot and I was wearing very baggy shorts, no underwear (important to the rest of the story) and flip-flops (also important). So I ride up at speed, hop off, take a few steps and go for the re-mount. This is where things went awry. Tripped (flip-flops), shorts caught on back of saddle denying me and sending me onto the back wheel. When it was all said and done I had skinned the bottom of my foot, burned my arse on the tire, and since I was wearing loose shorts with no underwear, the fellas got sucked in between the straddle cable and tire. Yeeooww! Won't do that again either. Any part of it. Worst part was that it messed up my remount for about 5 years because that was in the back of my head all of the time.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ska said:


> Way back in the day I had a seized front fork. I neglected it terribly. Mid ride it compressed and never came back up. No matter what I tried I couldn't get it to return. So, I cut the ride short and rode back to the car with a bottomed out front fork. It was a Judy XC.
> 
> I pulled the lower legs off when I got home (as I knew the cartridge had failed) and flipped the fork over to remove the cir-clip which held the cartridge in place - looking into the lowers as I did so. As soon as I squeezed the cir-clip inward *!!!!!!!!BANG!!!!!* :eekster:
> 
> ...


My Favorite!!

Sounds like something I did to my first car once... Ever seen a 16 year old kid take off his shirt to beat out a flaming carburetor in the middle of winter? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob762 (Feb 9, 2012)

"how fast do these disk brakes stop?". Answer - faster than my old, slow ass can keep up....... Wrenched my shoulder pretty thoroughly...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trev240 (Nov 9, 2011)

Forgetting the bike was on the rack and pulling into the garage. Scraped the rack, bike and all, off the car. -_-


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Uggg....

forgot my camelbak bladder in the fridge 2 days ago, stopped for a ride after work, had backpack but no bladder! Annoying! Still went for ride with gatoraid bottle in backpack hehe.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

didnt secure my livingroom bike rack to the ceiling well enough (actually i blame my boyfriend). The rack fell down with two bikes on it while i was at work. I came home to find the mess on the floor, a big chip in my coffee table, and a bent wheel on the road bike. that suckah is SECURE now!!!! damn thing would have probably impaled the dog had she been in the way of the crash.


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

Ska said:


> Way back in the day I had a seized front fork. I neglected it terribly. Mid ride it compressed and never came back up. No matter what I tried I couldn't get it to return. So, I cut the ride short and rode back to the car with a bottomed out front fork. It was a Judy XC.
> 
> I pulled the lower legs off when I got home (as I knew the cartridge had failed) and flipped the fork over to remove the cir-clip which held the cartridge in place - looking into the lowers as I did so. As soon as I squeezed the cir-clip inward *!!!!!!!!BANG!!!!!* :eekster:
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same thing. Started working on a manitou minute for the first time. Got distracted, did a few other items around the house when I came back to the project. Sure enough I forgot where I was and in a rush didn't let the air out.
BAMMM would be an understatement!! Left a dent in my garage door. :eekster:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well when I use to ride flat pedals, I could wheelie for a mile.

When I went clipless, i was flying down the trail and did the normal wheelie over a puddle or something, and I flipped backwards and................that ****ing hurt! Being clipped in while sliding on your back with a bike.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Try to convince a friend a Walmart bike will kill them on technical trails.


----------



## Dave94024 (Dec 18, 2010)

1) Thinking I could ride a trail significantly faster than usual…:thumbsup:

I had committed wnkd time to help my teenage daughter with something and didn’t really have time for a ride… unless I could ride significantly faster than usual. So of course since I merely wanted to, I could do that… not! :madman:

After getting back to the car a little faster than usual… but still late… I quickly got my cell phone out, put my Bluetooth earpiece in, set the phone down on the rear bumper and talked to my daughter while I was putting the bike on the rack and packing up the car…

2) Then in a rush to get home, I drove home with the cell phone on the rear bumper of the car where I left it. :eekster:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Left my nice Oakley M-Frames sitting on the trunk of my car and drove home. Oops.



Kiwiplague said:


> Turning up to a 30km XC race and realizing I'd left my camelbak at home.Which was 180km's from the race location. In the middle of summer.
> Not exactly my finest moment.


My buddy and I have a saying, you could even call it a mantra...

"shoes, helmet, camelbak?"

Before leaving for the riding destination and before heading home we both ask eachother.

You can have a great ride after forgetting just about everything else, tools, pump, gloves, glasses . But shoes, helmet and hydration are pretty much vital.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Apr 25, 2009)

dobovedo said:


> I would think this would be the opposite, except for needing clipless pedals that are easier to unclip. I just make sure pedals are well lubed and springy. But I suppose it also depends on how nasty the technical stuff is. I'm not all that great, so I hoist the bike a lot.


In hindsight I probably could have ridden the stuff clipless, my skill is improving.

The trails I found to ride yesterday, are so rocky and technical that clipless is a sure formula for near death


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Practice doing Manuals over asphalt.


----------



## Grk224 (Mar 25, 2012)

See if going a little bit faster will make for a better endo...


----------



## Svizzara (Oct 3, 2011)

Taking my Specialized Hardrock (entry-level XC) onto an intermediate dirt jump course, without prior experience. Or a helmet.

Ended up fracturing two metacarpals (middle and ring finger) in my right hand.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Got to the top of tech Milagrosa Trail and found I didn't have a helmet.
Drove the 9 hours to Gooseberry Mesa and learned by biking shoes wern't in the car, or Utah.
Drove to Flagstaff once to ski and my packed suitcase didn't make it into the car!


----------



## Live 2 Ride (Nov 4, 2011)

Grabbed both brakes as hard as I could to stop my mountain bike. That's how I was used to stopping my BMX bike at the time because the brakes were terrible. After flipping over the bars I sat dazed and confused as to how I was sitting with my butt on the ground and my bike was rolling away from my. 

Also forgetting to strap my bike into the hitch rack. Was driving down the road and noticed the bike bouncing in the rear view. That could've been an expensive mistake.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Jeez...got married.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Also tossed my way cool Oakley Factory Pilots at a guy who LOOKED like my shop owner during a hill climb time trial. They were soaked with sweat and I couldnt see out of them...never saw them again. Go figure.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Put the rear wheel of my bike between my truck tire and wheel well, which I never do. Then decided I was going to move my truck. Went about 6 inches and realized it wasn't in the truck bed.


----------



## Chrystos (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Putting my $3600 recumbent tricycle (21 speed, with disc brakes, in 1980!) on the roof of my car and then ... driving into a low clearance parking garage. Painful memory.


----------



## SweatyYeti (Jun 12, 2004)

I tightened a Torx bolt using a hex and, duh, stripped it


----------



## THowie (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm amazed at how many people have forgotten the bikes were on top and tried to drive into a garage or under an awning, etc... I thought I was the only one who forgot things like that.


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 31, 2012)

These are all really good. I feel better now knowing it's not just me that does silly things.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

SweatyYeti said:


> I tightened a Torx bolt using a hex and, duh, stripped it


Man if that is all you have ever done that you regret you my friend have lived a charmed life. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krose (Mar 27, 2012)

JAL67 said:


> Jeez...got married.


HAHAHAHAHA

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?11jlxd


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

took a leak without washing my hands after trail maintenance...poison ivy. not fun!


----------



## Max Q (May 24, 2011)

Shoving your $5000 D-SLR (or anything of value) in your Camelbak when you're a noob. Risky business.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Tried riding down one of those steep/narrow staircases to the apartments above a mom and pop store. You know the ones...

Got about a bike length and a half down, hanging off the back as far as I could, and still had that 'bout to endo feeling. I reached up and snagged the 2nd floor railing and my body slammed into the wall. I watched in horror as my bike unclipped, and stayed perfectly centered, screaming down the staircase. Right through the door it went. It hit the sidewalk with speed, bouncing like a basketball, front tire to back, aimed straight for the busy street. 

It clipped a trash can at the street edge, knocking over my friend's brand new Giant, but thankfully it never made the street. I was younger and stupider back then(yesterday ). 

I told both my riding buddies to kick me in the nuts if I ever tried something that stupid again. And I meant it. :nono:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Voted democrat in an election. Been ashamed of it ever since.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

THowie said:


> I'm amazed at how many people have forgotten the bikes were on top and tried to drive into a garage or under an awning, etc... I thought I was the only one who forgot things like that.


Nope, I did it too. Tried to drive into my garage with my bike on the rack. 
Didn't work out so well.


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

I was caught sniffing a really hot MTB Betty's pungent saddle:ihih:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

dave54 said:


> Voted democrat in an election. Been ashamed of it ever since.


Someone will always find a way to bring politics into this... please no more...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

BUSTELO said:


> I was caught sniffing a really hot MTB Betty's pungent saddle:ihih:


...and this is sad and disgusting...


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Four guys... four mtbs... two cars. Hey here's a great idea... let's park one car at the bottom of the mountain, get in the other one and drive to the top... that way when we're done riding the amazingly long down hill single track we can drive up and retrieve the second car. Guess what... both sets of keys were left in the second car at the top of the mountain (Ishimaki in central Japan). Four very tired guys riding back up the mountian. Everyone didnt need to but we all felt bad for the guy that left his keys up there.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

A few years ago I rode the Porcupine Rim system on a Saturday in early October. Never riding it on a weekend again.


----------



## 5-0-what (Mar 18, 2012)

rode down hill riding my brakes and then touched my rotors to the tire on my car rotor burnt all the way through the tire


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

John Svahn said:


> 2. At the same shop another year a customer asked me to show him how to properly re-mount a cyclocross bike. It was hot and I was wearing very baggy shorts, no underwear (important to the rest of the story) and flip-flops (also important). So I ride up at speed, hop off, take a few steps and go for the re-mount. This is where things went awry. Tripped (flip-flops), shorts caught on back of saddle denying me and sending me onto the back wheel. When it was all said and done I had skinned the bottom of my foot, burned my arse on the tire, and since I was wearing loose shorts with no underwear, the fellas got sucked in between the straddle cable and tire. Yeeooww! Won't do that again either. Any part of it. Worst part was that it messed up my remount for about 5 years because that was in the back of my head all of the time.


:eekster:

Wow. Time to sell my CrossCheck. lol


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

rockerc said:


> ...and this is sad and disgusting...


 but its not political:ciappa:


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

*no way*



rockerc said:


> ...and this is sad and disgusting...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

bought a used Stinky, like adopting an abused teenager w/ attitude that drinks & smokes with tattoos


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

All day ride at Ft Ord.
Forgot the emergency trail side roll of butt wipe.
Trusted a fart.


----------



## adinar (Jan 20, 2012)

Was riding with a couple of friends on a paved trail - decided to ride slightly ahead of them to take a photo. While riding one-handed, I turned around to snap the photo and immediately rode off the side of the trail. Had I just kept going, I would have been okay, but I tried to correct by steering back onto the trail (still one-handed). However, the trail at this point is a good foot above the surface that I was on. I was probably going about 15mph at the time, hit the edge of the asphalt which jerked my handbars 90 degrees. Came to a dead stop, endo'ed and hit my face on the edge of the asphalt. 

It was amazing how quickly it happened and how little time I had to react. It was like, "turn, snap photo, flip, BAM on my face." Fortunately I escaped that incident with just a bruise on my face, no concussion, and nothing else broken. Scared the crap out of my friends, though.


----------



## zardog (Apr 24, 2011)

Propped the bike up with a stick under the pedal to take a picture...on the edge of a 20-30 foot cliff...above the lake...on a windy day.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

JAL67 said:


> Jeez...got married.


Only once? Lucky...


----------



## 40ncounting (Aug 5, 2005)

I placed my new fork in to the head tube fitted the top of the head set and thought perfect, cut the excess steerer tube flush:thumbsup:, "but wait, where are the handle bars?":madman:
It was a hard day at work and lost all my senses. Never again.


----------

